# Opinions on bloodlines (Nubian)



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi all! I hope I'm not starting a new thread that's already been done. But I have a (somewhat) newbie question. I am only a couple of years into goats, and though I've been learning as much as I can, I've also been busy raising a family. So I'm sure I'm behind in a few things. 
My question is, what do you consider to be "good" bloodlines for your area, or for around the US for Purebred Nubians? And also why? (Hopefully this is an okay question to ask). I know some of the better bloodlines/breeders in my area, but I'm fairly clueless when it goes much beyond my little patch of earth


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

So, in my area (southwestern Ontario...note: that's "eastern-ish" Canada for all you Americans :lol Good bloodlines are:

-Garden Gate
-Shar-Lynn
-Haldibrook
-Frankie's
-Blue Thunder

And some up and coming ones seem to be:

-Ancrest
-Craigalleen
-Clayson Ridge

Shar-Lynn here is really good at showing. Most of these breeders have very competitive goats, with good conformation. I have never dealt with any, this is just my observation  A farm who has Nubians which I really like is Coyote Creek Farms...which I like because they are raised naturally 

The Royal Winter Fair is a huge Ag fair that happens each year in November in Toronto, Canada. It's a really big thing apparently to win there  So, for some insight, here's the past 3 years Nubian results:

Royal Winter Fair Results for 2014: http://www.royalfair.org/sites/default/files/604 Nubian Combined_0.pdf

Royal Winter Fair Results for 2013: http://www.royalfair.org/sites/default/files/604_Nubian combined.pdf

Royal Winter Fair Results for 2012: http://www.royalfair.org/sites/default/files/604 Nubian Combined.pdf


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Two big breeder names I hear placed a lot in the show pen are Hoanbu, and Woest-Hoev. 

Bloodlines include Wingwood, Lakeshore, Kastdemur, Goldthwaite, Saada, Lassenwood...


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

CritterCarnival said:


> Bloodlines include Wingwood, *Lakeshore, Kastdemur, Goldthwaite, Saada*, Lassenwood...


Some of those are huge in the pedigrees of the Nubians up here as well...


----------



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

Critter carnival and cedar point kikos, if you don't mind my asking, where are you from? (I have a Woest-hoeve buck. He's such a nice guy)


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

mirage_mp said:


> Critter carnival and cedar point kikos, if you don't mind my asking, where are you from? (I have a Woest-hoeve buck. He's such a nice guy)


I'm from southwestern Ontario, Canada.


----------



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

Sorry, I just saw that you wrote that above!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> So, in my area (southwestern Ontario...note: that's "eastern-ish" Canada for all you Americans :lol Good bloodlines are:
> 
> -Garden Gate
> -Shar-Lynn
> ...


I agree garden gate nubians has good goats i have a buck from them and hes huge i can post a pic ifyou would like
his father is saada kings ransom so you can get an idea on his size he comes from very good milking lines and show line animals

where you located?


----------



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

Northeast Washington (about forty miles from the Canadian border). I know saada, kasdemur, Bedouin. And a few other local that do well


----------

